
LIVE: samaltman - janvdberg
https://www.kamcord.com/live/samaltman
======
wyldfire
I agree with others about the title being a little unclear.

Some of us HN regulars (or at least me) don't know much about YC or its
members/founders/officers.

"Samuel H. 'Sam' Altman is an entrepreneur, programmer, venture capitalist and
blogger. He is the President of Y Combinator and co-chairman of OpenAI."

EDIT: this comment ended up in the video, a bit of a debbie downer. Maybe I'm
just cynical but it seemed like a commercial for Kamcord.

~~~
minimaxir
> Maybe I'm just cynical but it seemed like a commercial for Kamcord.

You aren't being cynical. As said below, the YC partners are making the
rounds:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=kamcord.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=kamcord.com)

Additionally, the stream appears to be over, which is why unscheduled streams
are not always a good idea.

------
duaneb
This is a terrible title. What's the context of this video stream chat thing?

~~~
minimaxir
Kamcord is a video streaming startup funded by Y Combinator. (they just raised
$10M funding, which is why the YC partners are making the rounds)

The intent is for steaming apps/games, except that there are face cams which
take up 1/3 of the screen real estate because that is the new hip thing for
streaming.

~~~
duaneb
This still doesn't provide context to the link or why any video is streaming
in the first place. Is sam altman taking questions, or are we just watching
him chill and scratch himself, or what?

This is eerily similar to the "BREAKING NEWS: Larry Wilmore" joke that's
played the last few nights on his show.

------
Dangeranger
Would it be possible to have a longer runway on the announcement next time so
that people have time to prepare quality questions?

------
geekuillaume
Tell us the funny story behind your chat URL? :)
`wss://suckit.kamcord.com/v2/[...]`

~~~
vecter
The first version of our socket service was called, unsurprisingly, "socket"
service. We had to deprecate it for various reasons and build a new one. Our
engineers have a sense of humor, so the product is what you see before you
today :)

